# what we fear most cooking



## killallturkeys (Apr 25, 2007)

im new and was just wondering how to cook the turkey :beer:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

There are several ways. You can deep fry them. My personal favorite. or you can use a turkey bag. My wife uses these for store bought turkeys but I've personally never used it on wild turkey.

I'm sure there are other ways.


----------



## killallturkeys (Apr 25, 2007)

tyvm for that it is much apresheated :beer:


----------

